# Getting gdm + Gnome running.



## kasumi (Dec 23, 2010)

Hello. I have a veeery stupid and simple question.

I've just installed FreeBSD 8.1 x64 and at the installation, I selected every package in gnome2. I'm also sure that I'm connected to the internet. How do I start gdm now?


```
# gdm

** (gdm-binary_3999): Warning **: Couldn't connect to the system bus: Failed to conn
ect to socket /var/run/dbus/sysem_bus_socket: No such file or directory
```


```
# startx

startx: Command not found.
```

Please help. I'll read everything as soon as I know that Gnome runs.


----------



## kasumi (Dec 23, 2010)

I read and studied this thread: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=2577

But it still won't work.

Is there any way of installing Openbox, Fluxbox, FVWM or something similar?

Please help.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 24, 2010)

You also need to add either x11/xorg or x11/xorg-minimal.


----------

